# Caravan Club sites why bother with them !!



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from Rowntree at York been quite a few times because of the location to York center.

But now i'm thinking why bother with the CC sites at all.

Good Points =
Always kept to a good standard

Bad Points =
Blo*dy expensive
Military regime
Not very ' love thy neighbour ' type sites
Tuggers vs Motorhomers atmosphere
Booking system a complete farce

So why should i bother when theres a lot of good sites away from the CC & CCC sites

These are my views whats yours


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Agree with you entirely..........we always use cl or cs sites, much cheaper
and some are just a good as the club sites anyway.

Keith


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I agree with you. We find we are doing more C&CC rally and temporary holiday sites now because they are

cheaper
more relaxed
friendlier
don't require booking

Plus one of the biggest bonuses is that you can leave late in the evening if you wish. The club and commercial sites make you feel like Oliver asking for more when you ask if you can leave later in the day. Even then they sometimes will only give you till about 3 O'clock.

I find the Caravan Club very regimented and have only been on one rally weekend with them. The whole process of finding out what's on and how much and then having to book and reserve your Sunday papers just puts me off totally. That's apart from having to line up with the peg when you get there. God forbid that you should be a cm out!

JohnW


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Errrmmm..............I've just joined the CC...... 8O 8O


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well we stopped on our first club sites last week, both CC. The first was a CL at Kelso for a few nights, what a fabulous little spot that was, not at all what I was expecting. I thought it may have been a rough field round t'back of the farm, but we drove round the back to find a large field with 5 hardstandings & hookup - great.

We then moved onto the CC site at Edinburgh, I'd rung earlier in the week to confirm that we'd be arriving late'ish to be told that we may have to kip in the late arrivals bit. Fair enough but we were out early doors next morning to do the marathon so the van would be parked there all day.

Anyway, we arrived & ended up finding a spot in the visitors park, which was actually far more level then the LNA, so I'd just got parked there, when out strolls a warden, here we go I thought, after hearing lots of tales....

How wrong can a man be - "Oh we've been expecting you, but couldn't keep the office open" he tells me. "you're only in a motorhome, you won't disturb anyone", & proceeded to give me a choice of a few pitches & the gate key. Off we trundled, filled up with water & got parked up - Top Service!!.

Like I say only my first visit to a club site, but it was an excellent, if somewhat surprising & pleasant, first experience


----------



## 106863 (Sep 4, 2007)

*ccsites made mind up*

WAS GOING TO JOIN wont now had same problem at one near s****horpe they say all welcome then order you off if not a member why pay for insults and prices you get nothing has they say il stick to independent sites more welcoming and prices are fair, not just me having problems with ccsites


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Whilst we're both working, we've used CC sites in the winter - hookup, hardstanding, clean toilets and showers, etc. You know what standard you're going to get, although you do have to pay for it. At the moment, much of the summer (at weekends) is at our static caravan, or abroad in the MH on our main holidays.

Once we retire, we won't have the static caravan for our weekends, but I expect we'll be doing weeks here and there, and we'll probably be using CLs and CSs more.

You pays yer money, and you takes yer choice. It seems that CC sites are more often fully booked for weekends during the summer these days.

Gerald

_Edit: and we've never had any problems with wardens at CC sites. Always courteous and pleasant._


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Here we go again  

We use CC sites occasionally; we prefer CCC sites because they are less regimented; have a mix of tuggers, motorhomers, and tenters; we can get a pitch at most sites without electric; and we get the over 55's discount outside peak season. We use Cl / CS's sometimes, and always look out for CCC temporary holiday sites. Both clubs are very expensive in high season, and we try to avoid going then, but independent sites are expensive then too..... :roll:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

No problems with CC sites at Freshwater East and Burnham on Sea.
All wardens very pleasant and helpful.Thanked at Freshwater East for letting them know my ETA would be later than I expected .Allowed to choose own pitch(in contrast to CCC who to me are now more regimented) and had very friendly and informative chats.
Hopefully sites will become less busy now after the school breaks and midweek will not be quite so hectic.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

We were members of C&CC but have only stayed on 2 of their sites. The warden on one and (I think) the warden’s wife at the second had both had personality bypasses. We met up with neighbours at the first and when they asked if they could stay on for a while on the Sunday pm, were told they could if they contributed to the flower fund.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

My view is C.C sites always kept to a high standard if a little expensive. Private sites you take your chance some times good sometimes poor. Edinburgh been there 3 times first class staff and facilities.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry BUT I really hate the abbreviations !!!

I get the CC and CCC but what the heck are CLs and CSs and also LNA ???

We get more American everyday :?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

reeventu said:


> I get the CC and CCC but what the heck are CLs and CSs and also LNA ???


Hi John

CL = Certificated Location (Caravan Club)

CS = Certificated Site (C&CC)

Both are 5 pitch sites, with limited facilities, but cheaper.

LNA was, I think, something to do with Late Arrivals.

CL / CS are RAs (Recognised Abbreviations :wink: )

LNA is a new one to me.

Gerald


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

New abbreviation at CCC site(to me anyway) - NA - No Awning.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> reeventu said:
> 
> 
> > I get the CC and CCC but what the heck are CLs and CSs and also LNA ???
> ...


Some CL's and Cs's are not always cheaper than CCC sites when using the over 55 discount, and if you are a sole camper over 55 the club sites can be a real bargain.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

The only reason I stay in the CC is that I need the services of a storage pitch for my motorhome. I avoid the wardens if at all possible as they are so unpleasant - I feel like an intruder on their precious time/site, even though I pay over £400 a year for leaving my van there.

I've tried being pleasant, smiling, a bit of chit chat - nothing! - so now I just don't bother.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have recently stayed at Longleat, Bladon Chains and Baltic Wharf (CC sites) with friends who have their own MH. Apart from the cost (£85 for the Baltic Wharf site for the bank holiday) I most object to the refusal to let you reserve an adjacent pitch for our friends or vice versa. We were 20 minutes later than our friends and he put his chocks on a pitch for us and was told to remove them 10 minutes later. Even after phoning us to confirm we were 3 miles away they refused to let him reserve the pitch.

The CC means of booking is very poor as all the sites are fully booked at the start of the season as you dont have to pay until you arrive.

I have found the wardens to be OK, providing you follow all the rules exactly.

At baltic wharf we had aparently booked a pitch without awning (news to me) and were put in the corner next to the road. We had a caravan pitch next to us on an awning pitch and they had an awning, caravan and car (3 spaces) they were about 2 metres from our MH. We wernt allowed to even put the roll out awning up to stop the rain comming in the door.

The tugger was great and we had a good long chat with them, even he thought it odd that we got 1 space whilst he got 3.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

JoeD said:


> Just got back from Rowntree at York been quite a few times because of the location to York center.
> 
> But now i'm thinking why bother with the CC sites at all.
> 
> ...


You make a very good point but you forgot about hard standings and I don't agree with any of your bad points. I have visited over 70 different CC sites, some commercial sites and some C&CC sites. For me the CC, if in the right location, wins hands down every time. They can be expensive if you are not a member and want to use them in peak periods but otherwise, taking like for like, they are pretty competitive.

Ok so there are lots of signs and sometime there isn't much flexibility on how you pitch but you don't get kids kicking balls around and there are idiots around who do need reminding how to behave.

As for tuggers verses motorhomes and lack of "love" between neighbours, that is not my experience. I guess it all depends on how much of a friendly face you project and how much you watch TV!

Why do you find the booking system a complete farce?

peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Been a member of CC since late 80s both as a tugger and now with a motorhome, never has a problem with wardens always more than helpful. I find prices competitive with commercial sites, just spent the weekend at a commercial site cost me £87, seems similar to Baltic Wharf.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

vmeldrew said:


> .... and when they asked if they could stay on for a while on the Sunday pm, were told they could if they contributed to the flower fund.


That sounds like Shardaroba at Teversal. I didn't like the 'blackmail' either. I thought it was expensive enough in the first place plus I didn't think much to the layout of the pitches. Even though it is quite handy for us I won't be visiting again.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club*

Hi

I stayed at the Caravan Club in Knaresborough in October 2007. I made the booking with the site directly and made a point of stating the unit length and also the fact I had a tow car.

When I arrived on site, I received an unusual welcome. It was a notice on the office door, along the lines of

"The office is closed. Please pitch yourself and pop back at xxxxx o'clock to pay" etc.

As I drove around the site, I felt to be struggling to find a pitch long enough to accomodate the van. In the end, I waited for a couple who were packing up and had to wait for them to leave.

When I questionned this in the office, I was advised that the Caravan Club like to give customers an equal choice of pitch. I pointed out that, this is all well and good, but had there not been a pitch long enough to fit my unit on, I asked if the Club felt they were in breach of the contract between us. Anyway, after a load of argey bargey, I am not a member anymore.

R


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

I MUST AGREE WITH PEEDEE :lol: WE HAVE STAYED AND HAD A GREAT TIME AT EVERY C C SITE WE HAVE STAYED ON AND THE WARDENS ARE THE BEST ALWAYS THERE TO GIVE A HAND AND A SMILE  BECAUSE WE ARE STILL A CLUB


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've been on loads of CC sites, and spent all winter on them. When you're on your own out of season they can be as cheap as a CL, and you get better facilities. During the winter knowing what you're going to get on a strange site is good. So far I haven't come across any bad wardens, have had some good chats with some of them, and generally found them pretty pleasant and helpful. They may be more stressed in the peak seasons when I'm not there though. I've never found any problem with tuggers either.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have been a member of the Caravan Club for about thirty years, initially with a caravan and then with a motorhome. I have never had a problem with anybody whether they were in a caravan, motorhome or tent. I have always found the wardens to be approachable and helpful and I have never known any discrimination against motorhomers.

I don't have a problem with the 'rules'. In my opinion, to ensure that everything runs smoothly, efficiently and effectively, then rules are essential so that everyone is doing the same thing. Rules are usually there for a purpose.

Nowadays, the 'rules' are more relaxed and it is, generally, possible to park up anywhere on a pitch (years ago there was no flexibility and everybody had to park up with the white number post on the rear corner of the caravan/motorhome). I also like the idea of being able to 'check in' and then go and select your own pitch that suits you, and then inform the office and collect any keys for the facilities or gate. Again, years ago, pitches were allocated by the wardens and I often experienced that certain members were booking pitch numbers. Also, some people were reserving adjacent pitches for their friends who would be arriving later. In my view, the present system is much better and fairer.

I cannot comment on pitch sizes and vehicle lengths as I have never had a problem.

For the reasons explained above, it is important that your selected pitch is suitably marked with an appropriate sign if you intend to temporarily leave the site, otherwise you might lose your pitch.

I would agree that, in summer, the Caravan Club (Club Site) charges are quite expensive but do compare favourably with commercial sites. As others have said, there are always the Certificated Locations, but some of these are around £10 per night. It seems that, these days, it is very rare to find a C.L. for a couple of quid a night, like you could years ago. Having said that, many of the C.L.'s now provide facilities such as toilets and showers, besides hook up electricity. I do realise that some people do not want any of these facilities and just want to be self sufficient but that is a personal choice. The nightly price on a C.L. usually reflects the facilities provided.

I think that the Caravan Club is great and, overall, good value for money. I also like most of the contents of the monthly magazine. In addition, I also get my insurance and breakdown cover through the club, again at favourable rates. If you stay on club sites for more than about seven nights a year then you get your £36 membership fee back on what you save by being a member, as opposed to a non-member.

Finally, I also like the fact that the facilities on Caravan Club (Club Sites) are always first class and of a common (high) standard. I cannot really comment on the Camping and Caravanning Club as I have only stayed on a couple of their sites as a non-member (both were not in the same class as the Caravan Club sites).

Ian.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Booking a popular cc site can be a problem for a weekend during the summer, but that's because other people are more organised and tend to book in advanced and we tend to go on the spur of the moment, that's something we have to accept.

We have never had a issue with the wardens quite the opposite they are always friendly and helpful.

The cl network is a big plus but sometimes location can be worth the extra money.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Club Sites*

Hello,

Club Sites not for us, cannot think of any European sites with the same regimes or indeed any other clubs that do not allow none members.

A lot of money for old school Caravan Campers. Would be happier on a Motorhome Service Station.

Gas me if you can,
Trev.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We stay at the Carvan Club site at Pembrey on quite a regular basis, we like the pitch sizes, the excellent facilities including the drain to dump waste water etc.

The wardens have always been friendly, there are new ones this year and we've only met them once but seem quite nice. The strictness of the place is sometimes an advantage as it means its quite organised on site and generally fairly peaceful. 

We also use the CC&C sites as well.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

As I have said previously in this thread, we are new members of the CC (joined at newbury).

One of the questions I asked them at the time was about the caravan/motorhome snobery or whatever.
The reply was that 40% of the caravan club membership were motorhomers and the club recognises that the trend is shifting. They are apparently providing more facilities for MH on their sites.

I was quite satisfied and joined, more especially because our friends are members and we may use them for booking ferries etc.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I can quite believe the 40 percent figure. I recently stooped over at 4 sites, two club sites and two CLs. I counted the motorhome occupancy on the club sites and it was 50 percent and on the CLs 3 motorhomes to every two caravans. 

I do think the club has a bit to go though to convince folk that they really are motorhome friendly. Perhaps the pendulum is swinging the other way albeit slowly :lol: 

peedee


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*caravan club sites why bother*

I think it depends on the wardens - we've only stayed one one site where the wardens were a bit bolshie. I love the orderliness and the clean toilets!
Vita


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

My apologies for going a little off topic but..........

I was struck by a comment in this moths CC magazine, in the Design & Drive Awards section. They were considering a TEC motorhome as a contender in the "A" class category and their remarks were as follows (abridged):

"The TEC hardly stood a chance ......... Why? The TEC was to continental specification, so made no concessions to the British market with just a three burner hob ......... and there was only a small triangle of worktop .......... if Anglicised it could do much better"

So they've completely dismissed a motorhome as a contender because it isn't "Anglicised". What a pathetic and parochial attitude. Why should they assume that all British motorhome owners want to use a proportion of the (mimimal) available space on facilities for preparing a roast beef Sunday lunch? I'm sure that many motorhomers do exactly that but there must be a lot of others who do a minimal amount of cooking inside the van. And why do they assume that the inhabitants of this small island are so radically different to the rest of Europe? Why should European makers produce a special edition to pander to UK traditional caravan design? After all a significant proportion of motorhome owners in the UK spend more time on the continent with their vans than they do in the UK and this trend is on the increase due to the petty attitude of UK officialdom.

Just another example of where the CC need to drag themselves into the reality of the 21st century and represent their members in proportion to the type of camping they indulge in.


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

agree with gaspode on this:much prefer barbie/eating out to cooking in the m/h, especially breakfast which stinks up the van for the day! don't particularly want to hang about in the m/h at all during the day....they're for getting to nice places and exploring. oh, and sleeping in aswell!


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

We were members of the CC back in 1985 when we had a self build Bedford CF. On the big club sites we were sometimes sited on little corner pitches or unlevel pitches when there appeared to be lots of empty space around :evil:

The caravanners (in those days) were slightly hostile, looked at home conversions as an alien UFO :roll: I never renewed the membership 

Happy to report things have moved on since those days  We do use some CC sites as non members, one night or rarely two nights. Usually because the location is worthwhile and I need to empty my waste water tanks 

In April (cold and windy!) we stayed on a CC site (can't remember name, Rocky Valley?) between Boscastle & Tintagel, lovely site great walks. At 1.00am I was very ill and needed a doctor, fumbled around found the leaflet for the site phone number - just a recorded message say phone back tomorrow :x

Raining and at the furthest most end of the site had to quickly pack up and drive to the reception where normally there is a poster with emergency contact numbers. All the numbers for emergency doctors were obsolete :evil: We did get the correct number from the local Police and were instructed by the doctor to drive to Bodmin.

*There is no point in posting emergency numbers if they do not work* At the time it was very frustrating and distressing, having to drive another 20 miles didn't help 

Carol


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

What really peed me off at York was a poster in the shower blocks saying at peak periods to keep electric usage to 5 amps, now we had just paid £48.00 for 2 nights ( 2 adults 1 child ) on a site that advertisers 16 amp.

Peedee the booking system is a farce in my opinion because of the way it allows you to book without any deposit, in the first few days of opening booking online every weekend on most sites are booked & a hell of a lot of these are to members who book and have no intention of using them all but are ' just in case we decide to go off '.

As i said in the 1st post these are my opinions & its nice to see the varied replys.


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with JoeD. I have been a member of the camping and caravan club and at present with the caravan club. I find it really hard to book a week with the CC as nearly all the Friday,Saturdays and Sundays are all booked up. I spoke to the warden at Broadlands, Norfolk last week and he told me members leave it till Friday to cancel or don't even notify the sites that they have changed their minds. Something else that bugs me that when you book on line sometimes well in advance and tell them that your outfit is 26 foot plus, when you get to the site you are shoved into one or two available spaces left which means you have to overhang a bit, then the warden tells you its not allowed and then the friction starts. Most of the sites are modern, clean and the staff and members are very friendly.L.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Anglicised"

Even more parochial than you think.

Rather an insulting remark made by a club that serves the whole of the United Kingdom.

Has the CC forgotten about Wales, Scotland & etc?

Cymru am byth!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

JoeD said:


> Peedee the booking system is a farce in my opinion because of the way it allows you to book without any deposit, in the first few days of opening booking online every weekend on most sites are booked & a hell of a lot of these are to members who book and have no intention of using them all but are ' just in case we decide to go off '.
> 
> As i said in the 1st post these are my opinions & its nice to see the varied replys.


Thanks for your view. You may have a point but the club says it monitors the system for abuse and it will take action against persistent offenders. All I can say is I have never had a problem with it and have always managed to get the bookings I require but then I very rarely use any sites at peak times or decide to go last minute. You certainly cannot double book any more so that is an improvement.

I would imagine most sites whether club or not are busier at weekends.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have just checked the late availability for Saturday 7th June and out of the many sites listed there (too many to count), there are only 9 sites with no pitches!

peedee


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> I have just checked the late availability for Saturday 7th June and out of the whole of the clubs network of 200 plus sites there are only 9 sites with no pitches!
> 
> peedee


and i would imagine these are cancellations if you want to book certain dates well in advance its a different story.

we have always had to rely on cancellations to get on at York as its fully booked for all the year for weekends & we have never failed to get on i think that says it all


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Could be, I have just checked Rowntree Park and notice weekends are fully booked right through to the end of the year. Why don't you write to the club and complain and ask them for the percentage of cancellations?

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you've got to have the patience of a saint to be a warden or assistant at any campsite. If, on the odd occasion that patience snaps and you get a rather more blunt answer than you expected, then try and see it from their point of view. It doesn't happen often and there is always a reason. They are usually helpful, friendly and, when they have time, prepared to chat. Don't judge all sites and all wardens on the odd less-than-polite resonse from one or two. It's a wonder sometimes that they don't actually strike some people. 

At least with a club site you can always be sure that it is clean, safe and well-maintained and - usually- that it is quiet at night. You can't always say that of a continental site. 

Write the book Russell. I don't know of another one and it would make a fascinating read !

G


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Having been a member of both clubs for many a year now, I can only say how much I have enjoyed being a part of these wonderful organisations. Nothing has been to much trouble for the wardens when I have needed advice and help, camp sites are all individual, and have their 'plus and minus' indicators. I have usually found that the wardens know what these are and try their best to overcome the negative side, whilst working to enhance their positive points. Often this is done above and beyond their remit. 

Recently, I stayed on a site where children were asked by the warden not to climb the steep banks of the site. A comment was placed in the comments book, saying, "Warden is not child friendly" this amazes me, as the Warden was polite and pointed out that the "Do not climb" signs were there for a very good reason. Had the children fallen and broken their neck or similar, I wonder what the parents comments would have been. Mine question would be, 'where were you in their supervision?' 
I for one will remain a loyal supporter of both clubs, and if I find I have a gripe, and it can't be sorted locally, then it is a simple matter to put pen to paper to the National Office and ask for an explanation, without being judemental.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I find the CC online booking service excellent, though not charging until you arrive does encourage abuse. CC sites all seem to be of a very high standard and spotlessly clean, but the inclusive electricity charge does discriminate against MHs because we are more likely to be self sufficient than tuggers and often don't really need it.


----------

